# Where to find polyester patch material



## stitchsistersind (Oct 22, 2012)

I have been using a polyester patch material to make embroidered patches for some time now, but I have never been happy with the quality of the fabric. I think it was purchased from Stahl's but the "weave" of it is just so large and clunky and its so shiny, there are few applications were it doesn't look cheesy. 

I am looking for a material that comes in a roll and can be cut with a hot knife, but has a fine texture and not a whole lots of shine. Does any one use anything similar?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I use a company in the UK called GS UK. They do a product called Sports Twill. Exactly what your looking for I think.

Most of there products they seem to import from Gunold, Maybe have a look on there website?


----------



## stitchsistersind (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you! I will definitely check it out!


----------

